# How do you address family members?



## Piotr_WRF

This may sound odd because I'm Polish myself but I'd like to know how do you address family members in Poland?
I always did it per "ty" like in "Mamo, widziałaś?" regardless if I spoke to my parents, grandparents, uncle or aunt. However, sometimes I heard people addressing family members in 3rd person singular, like in "Mama widziała?". I once addressed my uncle this way and he burst out in laughter  
Is this way of addressing family members old fashioned or only used in rural areas? What do you think?

Piotr


----------



## arturolczykowski

IMHO you are right but there can be exceptions, anyway it sounds rather old-fashioned to me.


----------



## Antaria

I agree with arturloczykowski. Using 3rd person singular is very polite and it expresses great respect you have to a person you are talking to. But indeed it sounds a bit old-fashoned. 

P.S. Heh, isn't that funny? Polish people are talking about their mother tongue in English  For me it's very interesting experience.


----------



## Marijka

Antaria said:


> P.S. Heh, isn't that funny? Polish people are talking about their mother tongue in English  For me it's very interesting experience.



To niech teraz będzie po polsku 
Na przykładzie mojej rodziny i mojej skromnej osoby  mogę stwierdzić, że zwracanie się do krewnych (wujków, ciotek, ciotecznych babć itd itp) w 3 osobie jest wygodne i uzasadnione wtedy, kiedy mamy do czynienia z osobami o dalekim stopniu pokrewieństwa, z którymi rzadko się spotykamy i które są dla nas praktycznie obce. Zwracanie się na "ty" do takich osób (szczególnie dużo starszych) byłoby niezręczne, jednocześnie zwracanie się per "pan" "pani" brzmiałoby dziwnie - w końcu to jednak rodzina.


----------



## Antaria

Całkowicie się zgadzam


----------



## arturolczykowski

A ja sie nie zgadzam. 

I tak żeby nie używać formy "pani/pan" musisz wybrać jakiś wariant "wójka", czy "stryjka", a wtedy jaką różnicę widzisz pomiędzy: "czy wójek chce coś zjeść?" a "chcesz coś zjeść wójku?".


----------



## Marijka

Przyznam, że nie  bardzo rozumiem...
Różnica jest taka, że do dystyngowanego starszego pana-wujka, którego widziałam kilka razy w życiu nie będę mówiła "Siadaj wujku", tylko "Proszę, niech wujek usiądzie". 
No i zazwyczaj wiem kto jest moim wujkiem/stryjkiem (a propos - nie wszędzie używa sie tego rozróżnienia), a kto nim nie jest 

Ktoś wcześniej pytał, czy takie zwracanie się do krewnych jest charakterystyczne dla środowisk wiejskich. Otóż wydaje mi się, że jest odwrotnie (chociaż na wsi też się z takim zjawiskiem spotkałam), takie grzecznościowe zwroty kojarzą mi się z rodzinami z tradycją, że tak powiem "arystokracją" 

PS. w*U*jek, a nie w*Ó*jek


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nigdy nie byłem za dobry z ortografii 

Trochę przekręcasz kontekst. Oczywiście inaczej brzmi zdanie: "Siadaj wujku", a inaczej "proszę niech wujek usiądzie". Jednak "proszę usiądź wujku" jak dla mnie nie różni się zbytnio od twojej wersji i to chciałem powiedzieć.


----------



## mcibor

Antaria said:


> I agree with arturloczykowski. Using 3rd person singular is very polite and it expresses great respect you have to a person you are talking to. But indeed it sounds a bit old-fashoned.
> 
> P.S. Heh, isn't that funny? Polish people are talking about their mother tongue in English  For me it's very interesting experience.



Regardless of the main topic, it's strange that 3rd person seems polite, except
_niech zrobi... or Widzi? _which I find extremely rude and uneducated.
Back to the topic, I usually mix 2nd and 3rd form, depending on the context. If it's more formal, then I use 3rd person, but when expressing feelings, eg. love I would still revert to 2nd person singular.

Talking in English about your mother tounge makes it possible for other nations to learn something new.

Regards
Michał


----------



## Antaria

Yes, I know that. I just found it funny.

Anyway, instead of "widzieć" we can use "zobaczyć" e.g. "Niech ciocia zobaczy." and now we have still polite tone. But we cannot say that using 2nd person singular is impolite. It just indicates close relationship between two people. In imperative we can also add "proszę" ("please") to be more kind. e.g. "Mamo, proszę, zrób to dla mnie." 

I  generally use the 2nd person to talk to my relatives but when I don't know a person very well and she/he is an elder I use 3rd person keeping a distance.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja również zwracam się do członków mojej rodziny per „ty”. Jeśli adresowane osoby są ode mnie o pokolenie lub więcej starsze, staram się dodawać również określenie kim dana osoba dla mnie jest, żeby cała wypowiedź nie brzmiała zbyt zuchwale.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to czasami się zdarza, że używam 3 osoby liczby pojedyńczej jeśli zwracam się do członka mojej rodziny, którego nie znam zbyt dobrze. Nie stosuje jej często ponieważ nie ma takiej potrzeby. Kiedyś próbowałem jej używać w stosunku do mojej babci, ale zrezygnowałem ponieważ, moim zdaniem, niesie ona ze sobą zbyt duży ładunek dystansu w stosunku do adresowanej osoby. Nie uważam jej za przestarzałą czy co gorsze śmieszną, a w moim przeonaniu jej stosowanie to kwestia wielce indywidualna.

Znam też przypadki (ze swojej rodziny, nawiasem mówiąc; ale nie tylko) zwracania się do rodziców i osób sporo starszych za pomocą bezokolicznika w funkcji tybu rozkazującego, np: _postawić to na werandzie_. Sam jej nie używam bo mi się ona nie podoba, ale są osoby które ją stosują.

Moja prababka z kolei, kiedy jeszcze żyła, całe życie mieszkała na wsi, mówiła mi, że używanie 3 osoby liczby mnogiej było rzeczą całkowicie normalną i naturalną. W jej czasach zwracano się w ten sposób do każdej osoby w rodzinie, która na to zasługiwała, t.j. rodzice, dziadkowie, ciotki, wujowie, etc., n.p.: _mamo weźcie, tato pójdziecie z nami nad rzekę_, itd. ta forma brzmi dla mnie archaicznie i nie słyszałem nikogo kto by się nią posługiwał, spodziewałbym się jej w książkach lub filmach opisujących zdarzenia sprzed kilku wieków.

Co do formy _niech_ + czasownik, to bardzo dużo zależy od tonu mówiącego, n.p.:
_Niech posprząta kuchnie i pójdzie zamieść przedpokój._
wypowiedziane hardo i często lekceważąco jest oczywiście niegrzeczne, świadczy o braku szacunku do drugiej osoby i brzmi zbyt protekcjonalnie. 
Niemniej jednak:
_Niech mama usiądzie sobie na tarasie i odpocznie chwilę._
uważam za jak najbardziej grzeczne i nie widzę tu nic zdrożnego.
Wydaje mi się, że niebagatelne znaczenie może mieć tutaj forma bezosobowa i osobowa, tzn. użycie bądź nie określenia, imienia, etc. osoby do której się zwracamy (chociaż w przypadku zastosowania imienia odbiorcy może ona brzmieć trochę przestarzale).


Tom


----------



## Marijka

Thomas1 said:


> Moja prababka z kolei, kiedy jeszcze żyła, całe życie mieszkała na wsi, mówiła mi, że używanie 3 osoby liczby mnogiej było rzeczą całkowicie normalną i naturalną. W jej czasach zwracano się w ten sposób do każdej osoby w rodzinie, która na to zasługiwała, t.j. rodzice, dziadkowie, ciotki, wujowie, etc., n.p.: _mamo weźcie, tato pójdziecie z nami nad rzekę_, itd. ta forma brzmi dla mnie archaicznie i nie słyszałem nikogo kto by się nią posługiwał
> 
> Tom



hmm...chyba *2* osoby liczby mnogiej?

czyli mamy trzy możliwości zwracania sie do członków rodziny:
1.poufałą, bez dystansu, tzw normalną  - 1 os. l.poj
2.grzecznościową, akcentującą dystans - 3 os. l.poj.
3.grzecznościową, archaiczną - 2 os. l.mn. 

Ta trzecia możliwość przypomina grzecznościowe formy w językach wschodniosłowiańskich, gdzie używa sie formy 2 os.l.mn. zamiast zwrotu pan/pani.


----------



## Thomas1

Marijka said:


> hmm...chyba *2* osoby liczby mnogiej?


Napewno, dzięki wielkie za poprawkę, zaraz to naprawię. 



> Ta trzecia możliwość przypomina grzecznościowe formy w językach wschodniosłowiańskich, gdzie używa sie formy 2 os.l.mn. zamiast zwrotu pan/pani.


Coś mi mówi, że ta forma mogła isntnieć w większości, jeśli nie we wszystkich językach słowiańskich i że mogła się ona wywodzić z prasłowiańskiego.


Tom


----------



## GyörgyMS

Dziękuję za ten temat. To taka kwestia, która mi od dawna interesuję.
Moja żona jest Polką i od kiedy jesteśmy razem, zawsze się dziwiłem, że zwraca się do swoich wujków i ciotek "Wujek" lub "Ciocia" + 3 os., nawet do tych, którzy są jej blisko.

Zapytałem jej czemu tak mówi. Dla mnie (Jestem Niemcem) to brzmi jakby mówiła do swojej rodziny per "Sie" (Wy), bo ta forma jest identyczna z formami jak np. Pan/Pani + 3 os., Ksiądz + 3 os. itd.

Mój teść zwraca się do swojej teściowej (mieszkają od ponad 25 lat pod jednym dachem - stosunek między nimi według mnie nie jest najgorszy) w taki sposób: "Jesteście głodna?" "Chcecie tam pojechać?". Czy on nie powinnien się odzywać do niej per "Ty"?

Do tej póry mam problem jak się odzywać do swoich teściów. 
Moja żona zwraca się do moich rodziców, ciotek i wujkow po imieniu i mówi oczywiście "Ty". To bardzo dziwiło jej rodzinie.
Proponowała mi, żebym do nich mówił "Mama" i "Tato", ale to dla mnie wypada. Po pierwsze jest to dla mnie bardzo dziwnie, bo to nie są moimi rodzicami i po drugie nasz stosunek nie jest najbliższy.


----------



## dn88

Według mnie zwroty typu "niech wujek to zrobi", "niech ciocia usiądzie" są trochę przestarzałe, mimo że jest w nich wyraźnie odzczuwalna pewna doza szacunku. Myślę, że te formy już stopniowo zanikają. Z pewnością ciężko usłyszeć jakiegoś nastolatka czy też dwudziestoparolatka, który zwraca się w ten sposób do członków swojej rodziny. Mnie na przykład trudno sobie wyobrazić, żebym ja zwracał sie w taki sposób do mojej ciotki, babki, itd. Tego typu zwroty uważam więc za lekko archaiczne, aczkolwiek nie podważam ich podniosłości w sensie szacunku. Zwracanie się do kogoś w drugiej osobie liczby mnogiej, np. "wiecie", "rozumiecie", "chcecie" oraz relacjonowanie tego komuś w trzeciej osobie liczby mnogiej w mowie niebezpośredniej, typu: "oni mówią", "oni chcą", "oni twierdzą" wydaje mi się jescze większym archaizmem. Jednakże tego typu zwroty kojarzą mi się raczej nie ze zwracaniem się do członków rodziny, lecz do osób obcych (zwykle starszych). Ta forma przejmuję wówczas niejako rolę "pan" i "pani" i wydaje mi się, że obecnie jest spotykana głównie na wsi. Sięgając głębiej w przeszłość, na pewno możnaby znaleźć małżeństwa, w których żona i mąż zwracali się do siebie per "pan" i "pani" (albo w 2. os. l. mn., co prawdopodobnie można jeszcze spotkać). Aha, jescze jedna myśl, mianowicie zwracanie się do teściów w formie: "niech mama...", "niech tata..." według mnie jest jeszcze całkiem popularne (ale zapewne mniej wśród młodszych małżeństw). To moje skromne zdanie na ten temat.


----------



## Antaria

GyörgyMS said:


> Do tej pory mam problem jak się odzywać do swoich teściów.
> Moja żona zwraca się do moich rodziców, ciotek i wujkow po imieniu i mówi oczywiście "Ty". To bardzo dziwiło jej rodzinie.
> Proponowała mi, żebym do nich mówił "Mama" i "Tato", ale to dla mnie wypada. Po pierwsze jest to dla mnie bardzo dziwnie, bo to nie są moimi rodzicami i po drugie nasz stosunek nie jest najbliższy.


 
Byćmoże jest to dla Ciebie trochę dziwne, ale w Polsce zwracanie się do teściów per "Mamo" "Tato" jest powrzechnie używaną formą. Najczęściej występuje w parze z 3 os. l.poj. np. Mamo, czy mama mogłaby sprawdzić, o której godzinie odjeżdża pociąg? Czy tata mógłby mi podać gazetę?


----------



## vodevilja

Heh, już się nasłuchałem na temat mojego rzekomego wiejskiego (bez złośliwości rzecz jasna) pochodzenia, więc już mnie nic nie zdziwi... Niemniej:
w moim domu od zawsze i do dzisiaj używa się trzeciej osoby. "Czy mama mogłaby podać mi pilota?" itp. - w sytuacjach jak najbardziej codziennych i bez żadnych "proszę" czy innego typu zwrotów grzecznościowych. Również ww. zdania z "niech" są mniej formalne, a częściej niż "niech mama usiądzie" pojawi się "może mama usiądzie". Druga osoba nawet nie przeszłaby mi przez gardło  A zaznaczam iż nie pochodzę bynajmniej ani z rodziny szlacheckiej, ani ze środowiska kulturowo konserwatywnego, co mogłoby stanowić najprostsze wytłumaczenie takiego zjawiska. Jestem typowym mieszczuchem z typowej (choć dobrze wykształconej) rodziny mieszczuchów


----------



## Thomas1

Można wiedzieć z jakiego regionu Polski? I czy jest ona powszechnie tam stosowana?

Tom


----------



## vodevilja

Gdańsk. Powszechnie - raczej nie. Tzn. słyszałem ją przypadkiem kilka razy na ulicy, ale nie znam osobiście nikogo używającego tej formy. To raczej kwestia wychowania - zależnie od rodziny 3. osoba jest po prostu odrzucana przez to czy inne pokolenie. U mnie akurat przetrwała, ale nie wiem czy zdołam już tego nauczyć moje dzieci, skoro np. w domu mojej dziewczyny używa się osoby drugiej. To kwestia wpływu otoczenia.


----------

